# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  تحـولات الليــل و النهـــار . . . للمرحوم الدكتور مصطفى محمود

## د.شيماء عطاالله

كان هذا هو اليوم الأخير في " التأبيدة " التي قضى فيها السجين عشرين سنة من عمره وراء القضبان و هو يعد الأيام يوماً يوماً إنتظاراً لتلك اللحظة التي يرى فيها النور .
و قد دخل إبراهيم السجن في جريمة قتل ..
و يذكر إبراهيم ما حدث دقيقة بدقيقة ، و كأنما هناك شريط سينمائي ناطق مجسَم بالألوان يدور في رأسه و لا يكف عن الدوران .
يذكر ما حدث حينما عاد إلى بيته في تلك الليلة من يناير مبكراً على غيري عادة .. و وقف يقرع الباب ..
لم تأتي زوجته مهرولة كعادتها لتفتح .. و إنما سمع حركة مضطربة خلف الباب ، و سمع أقداماً تجري و لم يفتح أحد .
و عاد يقرع الباب و قد تحرك شك قاتل في صدره .. و عادت الأقدام تجري في اضطراب ، و سمع لَغطاً .. ثم أصوات أشياء تقع على الأرض و زجاجاً ينكسر و نوافذ تصطفق ..
و حمل على الباب بكل قوته و دفعه دفعة هائلة ، فانفتح و قفز إلى الداخل ليرى زوجته واقفة مذعورة على اللحم ، و شبح رجل يهرب من النافذة .
و ترك كل شيء و انطلق يجري وراء الهارب .
و لم يستطع أن يلحق به فقد اندس في زحام المولد و انقطع أثره ، و لكنه عرفه و عرف من هو ..
و في اليوم التالي حمل سكيناً تحت جلبابه و ذهب إلى محل المكوجي ، و قتل مُسعد المكوجي بضربة واحدة من سكينة قطع بها شرايين رقبته ..
و حينما حاول صاحب المحل أن يدافع عنه قتله هو الآخر .. 
ثم تكاثر عليه الناس و انتزعوا السكين من يده و سلموه للبوليس .
و من ذلك التاريخ و هو مُلقَى بالسجن .
و حكم عليه القاضي بالمؤبد .
و مضت عليه عشرون سنة كأنها عشرون قرناً و هو يعض على نواجذه من الغيظ لأنه دخل الزنزانة قبل أن يقتل زينب .
كان في عزمه أن يقتل الإثنين ، و قد بدأ بالرجل و في نيته أن ينثني يمسرعاً ليقتل المرأة و يستريح ..
و لكن الحوادث التي تلاحقت ، و قتله لرجلين ، ثم تكاثُر الناس عليه ، ثم اعتقاله ، غَيَّر مجرَى الأمور ..
و أعطى المرأة عشرين سنة من العُمر .. و حكم عليه بعشرين سنة من الكظم و الغيظ .. قضاها لا يفكر في شيء إلا لحظة يحز رقبتها بسكينه .
زينب .. التي عرف في حضنها اللذة و السكَن و الراحة .. و التي أعطاها رزقه و عرقه و شبابه .. خانته .
كم بات يحلم بأن يقطع لسانها الذي كان يقول له .. بحبك يا إبراهيم .. و كم راح يهذي بأنه يغمس السكين في قلبها الذي كان يخفق في حضن قلبه .
و كان يراها دائماً في خياله ، جميلة طرية ريانة ، كأنها ثمرة يانعة فيها رائحة الحقل .
و كان يراها دائماً في حضن الرجل الآخر تُقبِلُه و توشوشه كما كانت تقبله و توشوشه .. و كان يسمع غنج صوتها في ظلام زنزانته ، فيفور الدم و يغلي في شرايينه .
و كان يسمع النبض يدق في دماغه .. و لكنه عاش يكظم و يكتم في انتظار اللحظة التي يخرج فيها إلى النور .
و حينما جاء السجّان و فتح له الباب و قال له .. مبروك يا إبراهيم .. إفراج .. 
خرج كالريح ..
خرج كما يخرج الغضب من فم الغضبان ..
و كان أول شيء عمله ، أن توجه إلى بيته و السكين تحت جلبابه .
و كان باب البيت مفتوحاً ..
و أسرع داخلاً .
و كانت المرأة راقدة مريضة تسعل .
و تسمر في مكانه حينما أطل في وجهها .. و شعر بدمائه تبرد .. ثم تتثلج .. و تجمدت مشاعره .. و أحس بجنونه يتبخر من رأسه .. ثم أحس برأسه ذاته يتبخر .
لقد رأى إمرأة أخرى تماماً غير تلك التي كان يحلم بقتلها في زنزانته .. رأى عجوزاً عجفاء سقطت أسنانها و انحنى هيكلها و تجعدت بشرتها .. ذهبت النضارة و خبا الجمال .. و جف العود الريان .. و تيبست الأطراف .. لم يبق شيء يقتله ، أو يقتل الناس أنفسهم من أجله .
و خمدت الغيرة في قلب الرجل فجأة كأنما هبّت عليها ريح جليدية .. و حل محلها مزييج غريب من الذهول و الدهشة و الإشفاق .
و لم يدرِ الرجل ماذا قال لامرأته ، فقد راح يقول أي كلام .. ثم ما لبث أن تسلل خارجاً و قد أصبح رجلاً آخر غير الذي دخل السجن من عشرين عاماً .
و كما تغير الرجل فجأة .. فقد تغيرت الدنيا أيضاً في عينيه فجأة و راح يكتشفها كأنه مولود يحبو و يتعرف على الدنيا لأول مرة .
حينما جلس يشرب الشاي في القهوة علم بأن زملاءه السباكين قد هاجروا للعمل في الخليج و السعودية و الكويت .
و قال له القهوجي :
♦ إن السباك يعمل الآن بمرتب شهري خمسة آلاف ريال في السعودية أي ألف جنيه شهرياً .. أما صغار العمال الذين أثروا البقاء في مصر .. فإن الواحد منهم يكسب من السباكة مائة و خمسين جنيه في الشهر .. 
و إن السباك مطلوب في كل مكان ، و إن الذي يعرف كيف يصلح حنفية يسمي نفسه باشمهندس و يركب عربة ملاكي .
و سرح إبراهيم بعينين ذاهلتين .
كان كل شيء يتغير و يتبدل بسرعة هائلة بينما هو رابض كالتمثال في زنزانته يمضغ حقداً أسود لا يريد أن يزول .
المرأة أصبحت غير المرأة .
و الرجل غير الرجل .
و الصنعة غير الصنعة .
و البلد غير البلد .
بينما هو كتمثال من حجر صوّان يجتّر عذاباً لا ينتهي .
يا لها من لحظة تافهة .. تلك التي توقف عندها و كبّل نفسه بأغلالها عشرين عاماً ..
كيف يحدث أن يقتل الناس بعضهم بعضاً لأمور بمثل تلك التفاهة ؟!
لقد قتل رجلين من أجل زينب .. و من أجل حبه لزينب .. و من أجل شهوته لزينب .. و من أجل غيرته على زينب ..
فأين زينب الآن .. ؟
و أين حبه لزينب .. ؟
و أين شهوته لزينب .. ؟
و أين غيرته على زينب .. ؟
لقد تبخرت زينب و كأنما كانت وهماً .. و خلفت شيئاً مثل رماد المدفأة ، و تبخر حبه لزينب كما تتبخر الأحلام .
و تبخرت شهوته كما يتبخر مستنقع في يوم صيف .
و خمدت غيرته كما تخمد شعلة أكلت نفسها .
يا لها من أمور تافهة يتقاتل من أجلها الناس .
كم تبدو تلك الأحداث الهائلة و اللحظات الرهيبة المفعمة بالغضب .. كم تبدو له الآن على البُعد أحداثاً صغييرة .
أمَا كان أولَى به أن يُطَلِقها و أن ييذهب كل منهما لحاله و أن يجرب كل منهما حظه من جديد دون أن تُراق كل تلك الدماء .. !
و لو أنه بدأ حياة جديدة في تلك الظروف من الرخاء لَتزوج مَنْ هي أجمل من زينب ، و أرق من زينب ، و أوفَى من زينب ..
و لكانت عنده عربة .. و لربما هاجر مع الذين هاجروا إلى السعودية و الخليج و اقتنوا الثروات ، و ذاق لذة الترحال و التنقل و الأسفار بدلاً من ضياع العمر في الزنزانة و ذُل المؤبد .
يا له من أمر تافه ذلك الذي عشت أطحنه تحت أضراسي عشرين عاماً ..
و دلق إبراهيم بقية فنجان القهوة في جوفه و قام ليتوضأ على صوت الأذان ، و قد شعر بأنه أصبح خفيفاً مُجنَّحاً يكاد يطير مع كل خطوة .
و مضى إلى المسجد ليصلي .. و كأنه رجل آخر غير ذلك الذي عرفه و عاشره ستين عاماً .
و عَجِبَ مِن أمر نفسه .
و تساءل و هو يخطو إلى المسجد :
♦ كيف يحدث في لحظة أن يولَد العقل من الجنون كما يولد النهار من الليل .. ؟ 
و هل يحتاج مثل ذلك الميلاد أن يدفع الإنسان ذلك الثمن الباهظ من زهرة العمر .. ؟
..
من كتاب / نقطة الغليان

----------


## كريم ممدوح

كتاب راااااااااااااااااااائع

----------

